
Small / medium business Linux accounting - sirrler_prog
Are there any Python &#x2F; Gtk &#x2F; Postgresql developers out there looking for a small to medium size business accounting package? I started one for myself, and would enjoy collaborating with like minded people.<p>Even if you have no programming experience, but know the ins and outs of accounting, I would be pleased to correspond with you.
======
xioxox
Have you been following the series on accounting in LWN?
[https://lwn.net/Articles/735334/](https://lwn.net/Articles/735334/)

Also, is Gtk the best choice for cross-platform development? I'd seriously
also consider Qt.

~~~
sirrler_prog
Thanks for the link to LWN. I had not known of that page.

As far as cross-platform goes, I don't really care. This is for Linux, as Mac
and Windows already have plenty of accounting choices anyway.

~~~
tonyedgecombe
Actually you might be surprised, even the desktop apps are all moving to
subscription and a lot of what's left is abandonware.

~~~
sirrler_prog
Accounting desktop apps? Or desktop apps as a whole?

If you are thinking accounting desktop apps, could you list which ones you
have in mind?

------
dhruvkar
Beancount: [http://furius.ca/beancount/](http://furius.ca/beancount/)

Been meaning to start using this for a while, but haven't gotten around to it.
So can't speak to it's efficacy.

The documentation is pretty thorough, however.

~~~
sirrler_prog
Nice find. Their goals are quite different from mine though. I want the ease
of SQL + server even if it does make a bit more maintenance work.

------
heinrichf
[https://www.gnucash.org/](https://www.gnucash.org/)

~~~
sirrler_prog
Uhm... this post is to see if there are any other people looking to
collaborate on a Linux accounting system using Python. Gnucash is C, and they
clearly state they will not switch.

Thanks anyway.

------
a_dev
I would be interested in collaborating on the development using Python.

~~~
sirrler_prog
For a bit of insight, Python is the 'glue' that delivers information between
Gtk (the frontend) and PostgreSQL (the backend). Python also creates the
Libreoffice documents using the py3o libary. Python is an important part, but
not the whole picture.

Are you looking to collaborate for the sake of Python alone, or is the
accounting system of interest to you?

~~~
a_dev
I've thought about creating something similar to this before however using a
slightly different set of tools (Web/Python/MySQL). The accounting system is
of interest to me because I personally know a small business that could
benefit from this.

~~~
sirrler_prog
Which OS? Which country?

I live in New York, USA. Operating system is Linux Mint.

These two factors are pretty important when you get into programming
accounting systems.

~~~
a_dev
Ubuntu. I'm in California.

